# Jump starting a auto with strippers



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.spike.com/video/lap-dance-car/3498021

Was randomly channel scanning on my mates tele and saw that. ROTFL ~7hrs to get ~7.2v for starting voltage. Always a good idea to keep the jumper cables in the car and a charged car booster battery so you don't end up stuck waiting 7 odd hours.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> http://www.spike.com/video/lap-dance-car/3498021
> 
> Was randomly channel scanning on my mates tele and saw that. ROTFL ~7hrs to get ~7.2v for starting voltage. Always a good idea to keep the jumper cables in the car and a charged car booster battery so you don't end up stuck waiting 7 odd hours.


hey.... if it's 7 hours of lap dance, it's worth it.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I bought an 700amp elimantor first winter I had my own vehicle. Never had to use it myself but have helped a few people with a boost using it. Good to know it works in the event my own truck won't start.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hahaha I was doing the same thing, flipping through and saw that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The "scientist" has his multimeter set to measure resistance. He should set it to DC voltage instead.

Edit: Didn't notice the dimple on the dial at first; thought it was pointing to alternating current.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

With a hot dirty girl you can find many guys pulling over to give you a hand.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Hahaha I was doing the same thing, flipping through and saw that.


Goddammit Will, get rid of that image in your sig! Everytime I read one of your posts I swat a fly on my screen! lol!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, that was from MANSWERS.
I like the real/fake boobies test. That was an eye opener.
Last night, they had the "using fart to replacing CPR procedure" that was funny.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

